# personalised pitch reserved sign[MMM. MAG]



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi all

MMM magazine are doing free PPR SIGNS FOR £1.45
online, or by post in the new magazine may issue! at£1.95
worth a look 

cheers saruman

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/offers/pitchreserved.asp


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you , ordered to -day
Geo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch Taken*

Hi

Thanks for that - ordered one!

Rapide561


----------



## ipearce1 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Reserved pitch sign*

 Was just about to order a full priced one! Well done, many thanks, Ian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Nice one - just ordered mine !


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Cheers!

Just cannot miss a bargin like that!
Just need to make a mini MHF Flag for it now.

Cheers Matt 8O  8O  :roll: :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitch Taken*

Hi

You could have started panic buying - they might have 10000 orders by Friday!

Rapide561


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

mee too :lol: , well spotted :wink:


----------



## 88785 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Saruman, appreciate the link.

Ordered one for myself and also managed to order another one at the same price for my parents van.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Ordered - thanks 

Wow cheap

Also emailed MH buddies


----------



## kipperkid (May 16, 2005)

done, thanks


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Order one - Cheers!


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Also ordered one thanks 

Ralph


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Saruman

what a bargain .


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Me too - brilliant link, many thanks


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Just had a mental picture of a large site with every one out for the day,
It would look something like a WW2 cemetry :lol: 
Geo


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Saruman,
just ordered mine - bargain


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Ordered, thanks to the OP

Dave

656


----------



## 98668 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thankyou for that Now ordered Cheers Ken


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

Already have one from the last time they ran the offer but what the heck you never know might break/damage one!!

Ordered Mine!!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Me also


Thanks for the link


Motorhomer


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*sign*

hi 
PPS SIGN arived ok this mourning  8) 
[ just got to tip x out mmm logo :lol: :lol: ]

cheers saruman

_______________________________________________


----------



## 97353 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well done, Saruman - I'd missed that.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi thanks for the link......... ordered today


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I don't know how they are going to make any money out of this one. It will do nicely to replace the yellow "mouse mat" type one that came with Practical Motorhome last year and is looking a bit tatty.

G


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: sign*

Hi Saruman

I have just realised that I did not say thanks for the link....I ordered mine the day you posted it..It should be here soon Thanks.

Mike


----------



## tuvalu (May 1, 2005)

thanks SARUMAN
ordered my sign

regards

phil


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

And me.......are you on commission...? :lol:


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

badger said:


> And me.......are you on commission...? :lol:


 hi badger i wish 

saruman 8)


----------



## 97075 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi Saruman

Thanks for the link. My sign arrived today complete with upside down MMM logo - that amused me.

Thanks again.

MarkM


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you Saruman... and whoever bumped this back on the front page:

I'd lost the url  order placed, thanks again


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Yes i've ordered one with '' ROY31 '' it will be good for MHF rallies.


Roy and Helen. 
ROY31.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Noooooooooooooo
I can't order one yet - no MH to put details on  

31 replies to this post alone on here - there will be none left for me...boo hoo

*note to self*

MUST BUY MH BEFORE OFFER RUNS OUT


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

mauramac said:


> Noooooooooooooo
> I can't order one yet - no MH to put details on
> 
> 31 replies to this post alone on here - there will be none left for me...boo hoo
> ...


Why not just have reserved on the board asking for blanks in lieu of the registration no then when you get your mhome purchase some of those waterproof letters & nos & stick them on yourself. Or paint them on .

Motorhomer


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Or just get your name on it

Ralph


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Yea But  

no one likes a smart a*se you two

but good idea tho....perhaps I could get one printed saying Wanabee :roll: 

Thanks Saruman


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

There you go

Ralph


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*sign*

Hi

Just had the pitch reserved sign delivered. It came in a "Jiffy" envelope that costs about 50p and the 37p stamp was not franked!

Bargain!

Rapide561


----------



## 2point (Jun 10, 2005)

Ours arrive for 'Fifi' this morning. Small than I expected but a bargain at £1.95.

Not sure how much we'll use it, we've not been off a pitch we've booked yet, using the bikes or walking, which was part of the point of getting a M/H.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Got mine today same shape as Kontiki how did they know???????????
Geo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Kon-Tiki*

Hi Geo

Mine is shaped like a Hymer - I ordered the wrong one! But is does say Rapide561 on it and I have removed the MMM!

Rapide561


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Can't believed I saw these at Peterboro' show for 9.95 and I didn't get one and now I got one for under two quid! Glad I hessitated.


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Bought one last sept, when they were last on offer.

Unfortunately mine snapped in 2, before we had used it! they are a little fragile (but I got the blame for storing it badly)

So I have now ordered another. I'm probably not meant to do do that, but we'll see if they notice!

I'll be more careful with this one.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Saruman

Mine arrived today....thanks again for the link.

It came packed in a jiffy bag complete with a "ready to use again" unfranked 37p stamp.

mike


----------



## 88826 (May 9, 2005)

Cheap as chips !! :lol: 
Well spotted.
Don


----------

